# Sony DW U12A und DVD+RW 1-4x



## Ckling (24. Mai 2004)

Ich  habe einen DVD-Brenner DW U12A im Einsatz, der nach einem FirmWare-Update auf 2.e wunderbar CD und DVD+R DVD+RW (Verbatim bis 2,4 fach) schreibt.
Ich habe jetzt Philips DVD+RW erworben, die bis 4-fach beschreibbar sind und mit denen geht einfach nix, egal wie langsam ich die brenne. 

Kennt jemand diesen Effekt ?


----------

